# How Often Do You Change Avatar?



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

*n/a*

deleted post


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I like using my high school yearbook picture because my looks started to fade shortly thereafter. With that said, I'll never change it. People say I look just like my mother. Thank goodness because my father is ugly.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, Lunatic

I've had mine since shortly after I joined, which is getting on to five years now. It's just so "me" I can't imagine wanting to change it:googly:


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I have a picture of my twin sister if you'd like to use it. Kind of the same as mine except with a bow in her hair. It's really cute.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I rather like mine, it kinda goes with my handle


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm... lemmy' do some maths'... and carry the 2... at least 9 times in 4 years, probably 12 or more... currently on the Zurgh Classic avatar...


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:My avatar?? NEVER!!! It is who I is...


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

^^^^^ Sweet as pumpkin pie that is!


----------



## Haunted Spider (Sep 6, 2010)

I have yet to change mine, but I like mine so find one you like and keep with it.


----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

I don't believe I have ever changed mine. At least, if I have, I can't remember it.


----------



## Will Reid (Sep 2, 2013)

deleted post


----------



## Troll Wizard (May 3, 2012)

_*Well I'm really thinking about changing mine. Just from the fact I don't think it really conveys my name here on the forum. It was something I found at the time that I thought would work, but now I'm not as sure as I was when I joined.

So we'll see.........
*_


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Never, I've used the same avatar since 2008. Once I find something I like, I stick with it. Kind of works for me in life too. I've been married to Roxy for almost 25 years now.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

These are a few other avatars I've used...








I'd advise against angler fish or grasshoppers... even if they have a sexy body... just sayin'...:googly:


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^The evil Ward Cleaver is one of my favorites:jol:


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

▲ I have no idea what you speak of, RoxyB...:googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

And just how could I change mine and still be Bone dancer? This is the only one I have ever had both here and at Halloween forum. 
I have noticed that I know people by thier avatar just as much as thier names.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I know what you're saying BD. Sometimes someone new choses an avatar that has been in use, and I think the older member is posting. I'm old, it doesn't take much to confuse me. I've had my avatar since the day I started, 7 years ago. When you have the best, no need to improve. (Love you Bela)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Zurgh said:


> These are a few other avatars I've used...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The many faces of Zurgh.


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

Now, with 80% more zombie-rific-ness...:googly::zombie:


----------



## Plastic Ninja (Sep 30, 2010)

That is just beautiful.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

I am too lazy to change mine.

When I saw this thread, I thought maybe I should find something else to use as my avatar. Made me tired just thinking about it. Again, I am too lazy.


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Not as often as I would like too. Anytime I try to find graveyard icons, I can't seem to find any that really sticks out to me. If I find any that I come across that I actually do like: I'll most likely change it again, haha!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

are you kidding .....? never!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

I change mine once in a while, but the one I have now just works for me!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

I like mine. Don't really want to change it. Plus I get use to seeing people's avatar and then I recognize their posts at a glance. Then they change and I don't know who I am looking at.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Whenever I feel like it. Like my boxers.


----------

